# Jiffy Lube, Grease Monkey, Walmart anyone?



## PotatoAddict (Nov 23, 2005)

Would you ever have your BMW's oil changed at a non-BMW service center like Jiffy Lube, Grease Monkey, or even Walmart?

1) no way, genuine BMW parts/service only for my car
2) maybe, if I had no other choice
3) sure, oil is oil, just with a different name

Sorry, can't do polls yet.


----------



## BmW745On19's (Aug 12, 2005)

I'd do it myself, I hardly trust the BMW mechanics with my car.


----------



## stylinexpat (May 23, 2004)

I get mine done at Jiffy Lube. Castrol Synthetic Oil every 2500 miles or so. I ask them not to touch or check anything but to drop the oil and replace the filter. I watch them outside and not in the waiting room where they ask you to wait while they change your oil. I have had no problems there. All they do is drop the oil and replace the dropped oil with new oil. It does not take a genius to do this kind of work. The car these days does not even get lifted off the ground at Jiffy lube. Pulls in and out with new oil in it


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

theres a oil chain near my house called EZLube, i take it there  in and out really quick and never any problems


----------



## suzer (Jan 4, 2002)

A kid at Jiffy Lube damaged my 4Runner years ago (cross threaded an oil filter).

The manager's response (actually lack of response) permanently burned me. I wouldn't take a lawn mower there, let alone a car I cared for.

Changing oil isn't rocket science, but customer service is apparently becoming that way. I'll only take my car somewhere where I believe they understand how important it is to get it right.


----------



## geri (Aug 19, 2005)

It probably depends on where you live. The quality of work is in large part a function of experience, provided they have the right materials. I usally change my own but I don't hesitate to visit the quick change places here in Marin County CA where every third car in line at the Jiffy Lube is a BMW. The others are usually Mercedes Benz, Jaguar, Porsche etc. I even saw a Ferrari at the local Pennzoil place the other day as I drove by.


----------



## AzNMpower32 (Oct 23, 2005)

I would only take it to a BMW dealer or independent BMW shop for service, unless it was in between the service interval, in which case I'd do it myself. I'd never trust anyone else. Castrol or BMW synthetic oil only........my Lexus didnt like Pennzoil so I dont let anyone put that in my cars either.

I had a friend who worked at Jiffy Lube not to long ago.........and he was like "they do a crap job....dont ever take your car there".


----------



## Maximus57 (May 13, 2005)

You're better off crapping into the engine than taking it to any of those idiots. Jiffylube in particular. I had a new Mazda years back. I took into JLube. Drove the car home (two miles) the car was leaking oil like crazy. No only did they not tighten the drain plug, they scratched the crap out of the car. DON"T DO IT!


----------



## FalconGuy (Sep 27, 2002)

with our cars being so easy to DIY and the long oil change intervals, barring any handicap there is no excuse for not doing yourself or having it done by a trusted mechanic, they doesnt have to be a BMW shop.

Dont take my word, watch.....

http://www.nbc4.tv/video/9152183/detail.html#


----------



## hockeynut (Apr 14, 2002)

I wouldn't even take my 94 Corolla to any of those quickie lube places.


----------



## BMWenthusiast (Feb 27, 2005)

geri said:


> It probably depends on where you live. The quality of work is in large part a function of experience, provided they have the right materials. I usally change my own but I don't hesitate to visit the quick change places here in Marin County CA where every third car in line at the Jiffy Lube is a BMW. The others are usually Mercedes Benz, Jaguar, Porsche etc. I even saw a Ferrari at the local Pennzoil place the other day as I drove by.


that's pretty much how it is where I take it...tons of BMW's and other high end cars

so your from Marin County...my 20th century teacher always talking about Marin County vs. Orange County and how they are similiar and about their differences, I've got to visit the area the next time im up there


----------



## Lanc3r (Sep 5, 2004)

geri said:


> I even saw a Ferrari at the local Pennzoil place the other day as I drove by.


I would not consider that a credit to the Pennzoil but more of discredit to the Ferrari owner.


----------



## tmba2002 (Jan 31, 2005)

I wouldn't take a Tonka Truck to one of those places. I had a 84 Nissan pick up that I took to one of those places. They topped off the window washer tank with anti freeze! And as a parting gift, the idiots decided that the plug wires needed to be rearranged.


----------



## Andrew*Debbie (Jul 2, 2004)

The local Jiffy Lube can't find the oil filter on a BMW. When we first moved here, I went there to get a quart of oil. They couldn't even open the hood on my 535.

Our e46 is still under Full Maintanance. It goes to the dealer.

I do the e34 myself. I get the filter kit from the dealer and Castrol from Pep Boys. The used oil goes back to Pep Boys.


----------



## zentenn (May 20, 2005)

A place is only as good as the people who work there.


----------



## Elvis530i (Feb 13, 2006)

I used to take my previous car (a VW) to one of those places. On my _last _visit, they cross-threaded the drain plug so badly I had to take it to the dealership to get it fixed.

Not really inclined to risk my bimmer that way.


----------



## bten (Sep 22, 2002)

I try to avoid jiffy lube. The kids there get paid commission to charge you for a bunch of stuff you don't need. They always try to change the air filter and automatic transmission fluid. I take mine to the dealer, the price is fair and I am happy with the loaner.


----------



## LA525iT (Oct 27, 2003)

No way, I dont even take my Integra beater to Jiffy Lube, let alone my BMWs. My local Acura indy only charges $24 for an oil change.


----------



## darchera (Sep 14, 2005)

I am a certified mechanic and I used to take my car to Jiffy Lube. (I was so busy fixing other peoples cars I didn't want to take the time to do oil changes at home) I always watched them work and recieved the work I requested. But all of that aside, I will not take my vehicles there anymore since they cross threaded not one, but two oil drain plugs.


----------

